# Thunderbolt question



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade my Droid X and I am thinking about the Tbolt. Any advice? Is it a solid phone??


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rooted running zeus 1.3 with a rezound battery, couldn't be happier

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I am looking to upgrade my Droid X and I am thinking about the Tbolt. Any advice? Is it a solid phone??


Seems kinda silly to "upgrade" to a tbolt when the Nexus is about to come out...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Verizon is limiting what phones I can upgrade to since I am very early on my upgrade.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I went from Droid X to T.Bolt. I was so impressed with this device after all that fighting blur and reboots.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Verizon is limiting what phones I can upgrade to since I am very early on my upgrade.


What? Are you upgrading fro free because of a warranty issue? I got an early upgrade on another line and used it to upgrade from my OG Droid to a thunderbolt a week or so after it came out. That's from a year and half ago to the top of the line at the time.

If they're only letting you go up to TB, charge, or revolution then get the thunderbolt.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What? Are you upgrading fro free because of a warranty issue? I got an early upgrade on another line and used it to upgrade from my OG Droid to a thunderbolt a week or so after it came out. That's from a year and half ago to the top of the line at the time.
> 
> If they're only letting you go up to TB, charge, or revolution then get the thunderbolt.


I agree. Definitely the TB over those... But yeah, why are you being limited?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Verizon is limiting what phones I can upgrade to since I am very early on my upgrade.


Crap I guess that answers my question about the Nexus...


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a long story. The earliest update for my plan is August 2012. (We have five phones on our plan). SO I keep reading about how Verizon will let people upgrade once they are under the 1 year mark. I called, and was told no. I stopped into the store and was told no, so my wife called because we still have an original Razor and she thinks Verizon is incorrect on their upgrade dates and she got the CSR to let me upgrade to any non-iPhone, non-4g phone. So then I spoke with the rep and explained that I was told 4g would not be here for a few more years so I got a Droid X in January. Of course in October, 4g hit our area, so I wanted a 4g phone. THEN the rep said I could get a refurb Thunberbolt and I said no, I read too many bad things about the refurbs and I will just wait until August and get a Bionic because by then they will be 150$, thanks for your time and all, and THEN the rep says I can get any of the following 4g phones, Thunderbolt, Breakout, Charge, Revolution and Stratosphere. I worked my way down to the Charge and Thunderbolt. But the Charge has very few ROMS and appears to be dead in regard to CM7. So I am left with the Thunderbolt (though the Charge still does not seem like a bad phone).

What I really want is a Droid X with 4g... but since the X2 is 3g as well, I am sort of stuck.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> I went from Droid X to T.Bolt. I was so impressed with this device after all that fighting blur and reboots.


Motoblur stinks.... it really slows down the Droid X. I've run different ROMS to compensate for that.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> It is a long story. The earliest update for my plan is August 2012. (We have five phones on our plan). SO I keep reading about how Verizon will let people upgrade once they are under the 1 year mark. I called, and was told no. I stopped into the store and was told no, so my wife called because we still have an original Razor and she thinks Verizon is incorrect on their upgrade dates and she got the CSR to let me upgrade to any non-iPhone, non-4g phone. So then I spoke with the rep and explained that I was told 4g would not be here for a few more years so I got a Droid X in January. Of course in October, 4g hit our area, so I wanted a 4g phone. THEN the rep said I could get a refurb Thunberbolt and I said no, I read too many bad things about the refurbs and I will just wait until August and get a Bionic because by then they will be 150$, thanks for your time and all, and THEN the rep says I can get any of the following 4g phones, Thunderbolt, Breakout, Charge, Revolution and Stratosphere. I worked my way down to the Charge and Thunderbolt. But the Charge has very few ROMS and appears to be dead in regard to CM7. So I am left with the Thunderbolt (though the Charge still does not seem like a bad phone).
> 
> What I really want is a Droid X with 4g... but since the X2 is 3g as well, I am sort of stuck.


Honestly, it really just depends on who you talk to at vzw and how much they want to help you. I bet if you said you were thinking of taking your 5 lines of service to a different carrier they might sing a different tune....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> Honestly, it really just depends on who you talk to at vzw and how much they want to help you. I bet if you said you were thinking of taking your 5 lines of service to a different carrier they might sing a different tune....


Agreed. Talk to another CSR and mention going to another carrier, they might give you more phone options. If not, the Tbolt is still a solid phone and proly the best one of the bunch. Get an extra battery & charger from ebay, and you will be happy.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

So I went to order it today and they want to charge me full price. I said its 149$ in stores and online, why are you charging me 249$? So I go to the store and they say only a CSR can override early updates, even though the CSR told me different. So.... Guess i wait till August and get something else.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can use your upgrade at best buy.... It's worth a shot just go to the website and check eligibility I just used my early upgrade so idk, I don't deal with vzw alot anymore other then paying my bill and free sims


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use your upgrade at best buy.... It's worth a shot just go to the website and check eligibility I just used my early upgrade so idk, I don't deal with vzw alot anymore other then paying my bill and free sims


99$ at Best Buy. New Eggs Web site said I could upgrade after I put in my account number and phone number. I could order it that way, but then what is Verizon going to do? Charge me the difference on my Droid X?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No, its completely through best buy, I wouldn't go with newegg,amazon or wirefly. Best buy always looks out for me and you'd pay 100 for the tb and be good to go....that simple but you get a 30 day almost no questions asked exchange/warrenty and for 10 bucks a month black tie protection which covers everything from water damage to cracked screens no fees (that I've met with after 3 busted devices) oh....did I mention no refurbished? Bnib replacements

If you can't tell that's why I won't touch Verizon anymore amazing shit....I also reccomend you go to a store and like they say....you'll walk out working lmoa /advertisement but really this is based off my personal experiances any other concerns just pm me I have tons of info I've bought my fascinate,inc2,thunderbolt,bionic and now my rezound (not in order but the bionic was temporary before I went and got my tbolt back) from them

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use your upgrade at best buy.... It's worth a shot just go to the website and check eligibility I just used my early upgrade so idk, I don't deal with vzw alot anymore other then paying my bill and free sims


All the online checkers are now telling me NO (Newegg.com and Bestbuy.com). Previously I was pretty sure Newegg was telling me I was eligible. I guess I was wrong there.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just upgraded one of my lines to get the bolt. Go to bestbuy and trade your x in. I traded my Dinc2 and they gave me $97 for it. The bolt is $99, so I only paid $2 to upgrade. Bestbuy is the best place to upgrade.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I just upgraded one of my lines to get the bolt. Go to bestbuy and trade your x in. I traded my Dinc2 and they gave me 97 for it. The bolt is 99, so I only paid 2 to upgrade. Bestbuy is the best place to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Any idea what they'll give for a thunderbolt?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Erif on the BB° site there's a buy back estimator Idk where exactly but it can give you an estimate and thier baseline prices

Edit; SwiftKey being stupid.

Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Any idea what they'll give for a thunderbolt?


Just go to bestbuy.com

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I just upgraded one of my lines to get the bolt. Go to bestbuy and trade your x in. I traded my Dinc2 and they gave me $97 for it. The bolt is $99, so I only paid $2 to upgrade. Bestbuy is the best place to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter, they will not upgrade me as I am showing in the system as "not eligible". The only way I can upgrade is to do it through a CSR, and they want to charge me $249.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Nevermind...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Erif on the BB° site there's a buy back estimator Idk where exactly but it can give you an estimate and thier baseline prices
> 
> Edit; SwiftKey being stupid.
> 
> Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


$78.......
Seriously? A $750 phone is worth 10% after what 10 months? I bet one could get $250 selling it on swappa or Craigslist.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> 78.......
> Seriously? A 750 phone is worth 10% after what 10 months? I bet one could get 250 selling it on swappa or Craigslist.


I got 140 for a moto Droid 2 on Craig's I am thinking you could get between 200 and 220


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Doesn't matter, they will not upgrade me as I am showing in the system as "not eligible". The only way I can upgrade is to do it through a CSR, and they want to charge me 249.


After a long email exchange they will now sell me a Tbolt for $149. Not sure if I'll bother...


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

You can do better other places. Swappa or craigslisy and you don't have to nag an upgrade out or extended your contract.

Edit:had to finish typing post


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Draexo said:


> After a long email exchange they will now sell me a Tbolt for 149. Not sure if I'll bother...


Sell your old phone for a Buck buy the tbolt only fifty coming out of your pocket

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm trying to nag them down to 99$ as that is what it is at Best Buy


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

If it was me, I'd wait it out till August, I love my t-bolt and I'm most likely going to be using it until next November when I can upgrade, but as of now, the tbolt is outdated only single core and even with the resound battery, you still don't get the battery life of newer 4g phones, plus by august their will be quad core phones out, with better 4G battery life and ICS out of the box.

I had the same argument with myself about early upgrading to the nexus, and in the end I choose to wait it out.
If your really need a 4G phone and are going to be paying $149 for it you might as well just pick up a used one on ebay, you can get one for around 200 and save your upgrade for something that's worth it, Like the quad core ICS phones I was talking about.
If you sell you droid 3 on ebay as well, it really won't cost you that much and I've bought many used phones without issue, just watch the sellers ratings and you should be good.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> I just upgraded one of my lines to get the bolt. Go to bestbuy and trade your x in. I traded my Dinc2 and they gave me 97 for it. The bolt is 99, so I only paid 2 to upgrade. Bestbuy is the best place to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wow what a bad deal. You could of sold a dinc2 for way more than $97. They saw you coming a mile away. Heck I sold my Dinc for $100.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Verizon told me today they don't carry the bolt anymore


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Verizon told me today they don't carry the bolt anymore


You for real?

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

My crap store still has thier display model out next to the bionic and razr *shrug*


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

villae81 said:


> You for real?
> 
> rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Yes. I dialed 611 from my phone to order one and after several holds I was told no warehouses had it and they would not be getting it back


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt it, android devices pretty much have a guaranteed 18 month eol thanks to google and I see Verizon selling the tbolt everywhere still.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Mattes said:


> I doubt it, android devices pretty much have a guaranteed 18 month eol thanks to google and I see Verizon selling the tbolt everywhere still.


So they are making this up to get rid of me? That figures, I've had nothing but trouble. At my local Verizon store they stopped selling them but the local Best Buy had them.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, Call them again it can vary depending who you talk to and if all else fails ask for a CPO lol, there on sale for 70$ atm along with the charge and revo, followed by the bionic for 80$


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Cpo?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Certified pre-owned


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Draexo said:


> So they are making this up to get rid of me? That figures, I've had nothing but trouble. At my local Verizon store they stopped selling them but the local Best Buy had them.


Oh my! The liars! Verizon lied to me! I spoke with a CSR Anthony last night and he told me that and when I called back tonight i was t tips they have the phones but they can not sell it to me for anything but $249. 
I have an email from a Verizon rep that clearly shows an offer to sell the phone for $149, and it is noted on my account.
They will not honor the offer!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Money hungry bastards


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Send them an email...I've always had good luck in sending in a customer service email...


----------



## SimplySweetness (Aug 28, 2011)

Well answering the original Q - yes, I think it is worth it. I had my DX for almost 2 years and really couldn't wait till upgrade. Bought a T-Bolt from a friend and now know I will never go back to MotoBlur... EVER! Only issue I have is with the battery but you get the slim extended and you're good to go!

It's definitely going to hold me off until I get my Nexus :-D


----------

